# Pulidora Festool Pollux 180 E no cambia de revoluciones



## enmanue (Mar 14, 2015)

Hola, tengo una pulidora de la marca festool pollux 180 e, que al variar la velocidad o revoluciones mediante el potenciómetro (trimmer) de 1, 2, … hasta 6 pasa de 1 a 6 directamente, es decir, pasa de la mínima velocidad a la máxima, lo he desmontado y pienso que el problema está en el circuito y no en el potenciómetro ni del interruptor sw (switch) puesto que los comprobé con él polímetro midiendo resistencia y continuidad.

Como se aprecia el circuito hay un TRIAC, potenciómetros, condensadores, etc. y está cubierto con una resina de color azul que por si se estropea algún componente no se puede cambiar, lo primero que hice fue comprobar el TRIAC (ya que, es muy común que este componente se estropee según he leído en internet) a ver si esta correcto y lo hice parece que está bien, la resistencia también creo que están bien  los condensadores viendo que no hay ninguno hinchado. Tampoco he podido comprobar las patillas ni las pistas por las dos caras puesto que no se ven por la resina, por si hay alguna patilla suelta, etc. Lo que no sé para qué sirve el conector molex, ya que, esos cables están conectados al estator??
También he comprobado los carbones y he limpiado por dentro la máquina en la medida de lo posible tanto la parte electrónica como mecánica.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2015)

Ya has probado con otro potenciometro por si las dudas? antes de descartar el circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2015)

Igual que Ferchito  , a probarla con otro potenciómetro , no importa que exteriormente sea distinto


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Igual que Ferchito  , a probarla con otro potenciómetro , no importa que exteriormente sea distinto



Eso es Dosme, no recomiendo que trate de limpiar el potenciometro viejo porque por los agentes contaminantes que ha sido expuesto, como tierra, limaduras e incluso polvo de ladrillo, aun estando sellado se alcanza a ver expuesto por estos y el desgaste es considerable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2015)

Detalle , cuando se compra una amoladora o lijadora de mano , se debe verificar que aspire aire por la cola y lo expulse cerca del cabezal , por adelante . . . ¿Por que? Porque algunos pillos las hacen al revés y entonces la pobre máquina aspira toda la mugre y la pasa a través de toda la máquina    

Yo les he cambiado ventiladores , incluso uno de chapa estuve una hora girándole las paletitas hacia el otro lado y que quedara "aceptable"


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2015)

Eso es muy util cuando la maquina viene con ventilador metalico, pero cuando viene con ventilador plastico? una vez quise darle la vuelta por ensayar  y termine rompiendo el ventilador 

si es una lijadora plana u orbital, este problema se puede solucionar cambiando la conexión entre las escobillas y la alimentación en el campo, para invertir el giro de la armadura, pero esto no se puede hacer en una amoladora, porque el disco se soltaría del eje, por estar girando al contrario.


----------



## enmanue (Mar 31, 2015)

Hola buenas, perdonad en que conteste tarde, creo que es el potenciometro (en realidad es una resistencia ajustable) porque he medido en los extremos y no me da ningún valor cuando debe de dar el valor que tiene el potenciometro y cuando mido en un extremo y la patilla de la del medio para ver si varia el valor midiendolo con el polimetro y si varia, pero creo que no es fiable por lo que he dicho anteriormente. 
DOSMETROS respecto a lo de probar con otro potenciometro diciendo que da igual si es diferente a que te refieres, si es de distinto valor, de tamaño,etc ¿da igual que lo pruebe con uno de 100 ohms ,1k, 2,2 mg ohms, etc.? puesto que es un potenciometro de 15mm ¿puedo probarlo con uno de tamaño menor como por ejemplo 10mm ó 6mm?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2015)

Creo que fui claro :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> a probarla con otro potenciómetro , *no importa que exteriormente sea distinto*


 
Del mismo valor obviamente


----------



## enmanue (Abr 6, 2015)

Hola, ya he sacado la resistencia ajustable (potenciometro) de la rueda partiendo el plastico
donde iba metida ¡¡sino no salia!!, es de tipo horizontal de 500k, 15 mm de diametro, con el orificio ovalado y de la marca piher spain tengo dudas respecto al potenciometro, ya que, en la parte donde pone el valor del potenciometro 500k al lado pone 143M he intentado mirar en el datasheet del fabricante y no he conseguido saber que es y no se si eso es importante a la hora de comprarlo. Otra cosa es que para poder comprarlo en mi ciudad tengo problemas porque he ido algunas tiendas y unas me dicen que las tienen de 470k ,otra que las tienen de 10mm, etc. Mi pregunta es ¿tiene que ser del mismo valor o puede ser de 470k, tiene que ser de la misma marca, tengo que tener algo mas en cuenta, etc?.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 6, 2015)

Con 470K no deberias tener problemas


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 6, 2015)

El de 470k es igual fisicamente al original? Montale ese aver como trabaja, lo peor que puede pasar es que no varie la velocidad, en dado caso habrá que cambiar el control electronico completo.


----------

